# Oak of some sort?



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 27, 2016)

Someone posted this picture on a facebook group. I'm all but certain it's oak, but I've never seen anything like it? 
'

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2016)

It looks lioke oak burl - from a bigass burl. Looks like red oak but heck it could be tasmanian oak too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 27, 2016)

Yep definitely Oak . First pic I was thinking live oak . Second pic I was thinking specklebelly oak

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It looks lioke oak burl - from a bigass burl. Looks like red oak but heck it could be tasmanian oak too.


That's what I thought too... until I realized he had long boards and quite a few of them.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2016)

That's some cool stuff.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2016)

Looks like it was trying to burl but only got baby burlys- Cool stuff though.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2016)

I agree on oak- what Kind??


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2016)

Red Oak IMO. Tony


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 17, 2016)

Tony said:


> Red Oak IMO. Tony


I thought pin oak myself. It seems i have seen this pattering before but i cant place where.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 17, 2016)

A longggg oak burl lol
That log I just cut was all burly for 4' of the tree on one side


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 17, 2016)

Thats some neat stuff! Some sort of mutation, I'm guessing it's in the red oak group cause of the pronounced pores on the end...


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 17, 2016)

Wood pecker oak. but ump bump

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

